# mower deck lift lever bent on JD2210?



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I've got a JD 2210 subcompact. I think it was made totally by Yanmar in Japan. It has the belly hanger mower on it. The mower deck is raised and dropped from the hydraulic mechanism in the back. My problem is that it appears as if the bracket that is lifted by the rear arms is bent. 

In order to lift the mower deck I have to get off the JD and swing that lift arm over to the left to get under that bracket. Then I can engage the hydraulics to lift the deck. This doesn't seem right. See the attached photos.

I am tempted to remove that bracket, heat it, and bend it straight so the lift arm will contact that bracket without requiring me to swing over the lift arm. However, it seems unlikely that such a thick piece of steel could have been somehow bent. I don't see any stress marks on it.

Do any of you have this model? What does yours look like? Is some piece missing?


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

I am going to answer my own question, at least partly. Looking at the owner manual I see photos with that bracket bent back as mine is.

Apparently I have an adjustment problem in that the side links are not adjusted to be wide enough. When towing a shredder I had to tighten them up as they were flopping around and got bent. But when not using the shredder it appears I need to screw out those draft links so that the arm will pick up the mower deck.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You are correct, your bell crank is as designed. JD sells three point lift arm chains that are used to eliminate the arms from shifting so the adjusters do not have to be pulled in for narrow implements.


----------



## newbie2 (Feb 27, 2016)

Do you have a link to a pix or suggested search term? I'm not educated on tractor parts lingo.

Interestingly, the compact version tractor not subcompact, has a similar arrangement except it lifts from both sides and those bell brackets are at right angles not an obtuse angle like mine.


----------

